# NBA Regular Season Game 31: Houston @ Toronto 06/01/06



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

We are sooooo gonna win this game, no way we lose to the Raptors twice, even if they are playing great ball right now....

Guard play is the key. We need Head, Alston, and Wesley to continue hitting their shots. Rafer's gonna return to TO with an agenda, so hopefully he can still stay cool and not try to do too much.

On the other side, we gotta watch out for Mikey James lighting it up, as he's been playing stellar ball lately. Juwan and Stro will need to take turns handling Chris Bosh down low.

We absolutely need to win this game, so I'll go out and guarantee us a win... if I am wrong then that will be the end of my guarantees!


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

Wow, Toronto is on a 4 game winning streak? Time to break it!


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i hope it's a good game, but houston is going down!!! lol

bosh will have stromiles number all game again, literally. i do hope stro plays well though, lets see if we boo rafer tonight haha.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Toronto up 21-20 after the first:

- McGrady drove to the basket consistently in the first quarter. He had trouble finishing though, which makes sense as its not so much in his comfort zone in recent seasons. He's not getting much from the refs either.
- Bosh was scoring entirely off the jumpshot. Mutombo wasn't contesting them very well so it'll be interesting to see if Swift can do a better job in that respect.
- I haven't seen Toronto for a while, but damn, Jalen Rose looks like Denzel from Training Day with that goatee.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Some ol'e Mike James.. you could see mcgrady holding juwan back telling him to ignore james, hes just a nucklehead.


----------



## ChicagoIllini (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm watching it on the computer with no sound, so can someone explain that big ordeal between James and Howard.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

these refs are just horrible.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

great... Howard's just been ejected... apparently JHo started the altercation, but I'm gonna have to see a replay to see what happened...


----------



## ChicagoIllini (Nov 30, 2005)

Mutombo is racking up the rebounds.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I want to see Mutombo return to old form and post a 10/20.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Pathetic, David Wesley is the only role player able to locate the basket. What really concerns me is Rafer Alston and Luther Head combing to go 0-6 on wiiiiide open jumpers.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

terrible third quarter... we really need JHo... hopefully stro and deke can cover for him... we really need some bigs on our team


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

ohh boy, not looking good....

the "knucklehead is posting up triple-double like numbers, and his team is beating our team by 14....

have lots of work to do so won't be posting, but hope we can pull this one off late


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

55-64!
my bet's at risk! MJ hurts us sooooooo much


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I'd just hate to be Toronto right now. McGrady is terrifying when it counts... (and so is James)


----------



## flushingflash (Jan 4, 2006)

why did you guys trade james, thats all i wanna know?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

its ridicolous how many threes they hit. they just aren't missing. Geez


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

flushingflash said:


> why did you guys trade james, thats all i wanna know?


Cuz Alston was a better fit for us which he is. Don't judge a player by just one game.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> I'd just hate to be Toronto right now. McGrady is terrifying when it counts... (and so is James)


Still hate to be Toronto? 

Mike James is amazing, Rafer played well too, I guess.

Sooo, when's Yao coming back, eep, not soon enough.

Still you can tell Houston played last night, they just looked tired, unable to do anything at all in the second half.

That and suddendly Toronto has become a great defensive team (against crappy teams at least).

:cheers:


----------



## flushingflash (Jan 4, 2006)

kisstherim said:


> Cuz Alston was a better fit for us which he is. Don't judge a player by just one game.



if you say so, but i heard he has already had a negative vibe, arguing with the coach and complaining and what not. he just seems to be a guy who likes it his way and is not willing to listen, while james has turned into our definitive second go to guy behind bosh and he is truly becoming a leader on toronto. he is a very intense individual.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

flushingflash said:


> why did you guys trade james, thats all i wanna know?


Because he is a jerk, and a very selfish basketball player whose average at best. Tonight you know he had this game circled on his calendar, this happens, a guy gets traded and is angry and very motivated to beat you up. He hates the Rockets, he's the one who melted-down in the playoffs. I mean the guy is just shooting everytime he touches, that's fine. This is the only game he'll have like this in the season, and he wants a new contract. I'm glad we don't have that mercenary a-hole anymore, he had weird chemistry when he was with the team. Now you see why, he had such a sinister look on him after Howard was ejected? :curse: 
But that's to be expected from a former player who thinks you're lucky you had him, and he's only average, but I'll give him his props he played above average tonight. We all knew that Sam Mitchell was a jerk too, that's why he likes Mike James and hated Rafer Alston. This is a young team with great atheletes, and real fans know or are aware of how good Chris Bosh is. Plus we were on a back2back without our only real post player,(though Dke gave us all he had tonight) we were in it til the ejection. I'd rather beat the Nuggets or NOCity next week anyway. The Rockets will forget about this and be able to move on, its 1 more loss yes, but we move on, its not a conference game. No playoff implications here at all. I just really thought the officiating in the game was absolutely HORRIBLE, JUST TERRIBLE, no rhyme or reason to how they called this game? The Refs really clowned :clown: the Rockets tonight outta this game.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

debarge said:


> This is the only game he'll have like this in the season


Actually, he's had several great games this season, and he'll probably have some more.


----------



## flushingflash (Jan 4, 2006)

i dont know about him being a jerk or anything like that but all i know is that MJ plays hard every game and really does bring the intensity every nigh and there has been absolutely nothing negative said about him so far from anybody on the team, and MJ said himslef that he likes it here in toronto and would like to stay with the team, but you are right he is more of a shoot first PG, but lucky for us T.O. fans that hes actually making most of them this season, and this wasent his first huge game this season, as i said he is the secon go to guy on the team.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Here's Mike James games log for this season, he kicks ***!

Rafer who? 

tough loss guys, really, really tough.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

James is only good on bad teams.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

funny how you rockets fans are now hating on james because he buried your team, he's a great guy, i've talked to him personally, he's doing amazing this year, this is his 5th+ time having a great game this season, toronto fans know this. houston fans wouldn't. he's better then avg. if james is only good for bad teams, then this bad team just handed your team that ***.

now he's a jerk because juwan can't control his emotions, i loved the intensity mike james showed after that, i loved mike james talkign that sh!t after the buckets.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

McGrady scored his 13,000th career point tonight and also passed 3 players on the all-time scoring list. Here's where TMac stands on there...

*139. Alonzo Mourning - 13,287*
140. Kevin Johnson - 13,127
*141. Tracy McGrady - 13,018*
142. Jeff Mullins - 13,017
*143. Eddie Jones - 12,998*
144. Horace Grant - 12,996

It's kind of interesting to me that Tracy is catching up to a guy who was a certifiable scoring machine for a majority of his career in the NBA at the ripe old age of 26.


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

sherwin said:


> James is only good on bad teams.


don't know about that, he anchored Detroit second unit when they won the championship 2 years ago


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

martymar said:


> don't know about that, he anchored Detroit second unit when they won the championship 2 years ago


Actually he was more like the 3rd unit... Lindsey Hunter got more playing time than James did then

I still love James. I don't know what he said to Juwan, but I'm sure that's just emotions being let out during the game... Juwan should just let it go and forget about it. 

I'm still positive about the Alston trade... but just the fact that James contributed to 2 victories against his former team would make this a bad trade in comparison... trading away a player costed us 2 victories!

MJ's a great guy and I've given up nothing but praises over at the Raptors board.

AND NO MORE GUARANTEES FROM ME


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Guys, face it... MIke james was going to be a great player. Here in houston we never gave him a chance. We did NOT get the good end of the trade, no matter what anyone says. James has been playing wonderful all year, to say he has had only a couple good games is just ignorant.

James torched us tonight, and last time, and as he has torched many other teams as well. Rafer is a better passer maybe, but all around out of the deal thus far. Houston got the shaft...


I can tell a lot of anger is comming from many fans because we are just jealous. A lot of my friends feel the same way. Because they know the truth, even if its something we dont want to hear...


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

mike james has become a leader and proven veteran for this club. perhaps the raptors philosophy made more sense than the rockets philosophy? that may be why james was never lighting it up for u guys.


----------



## flushingflash (Jan 4, 2006)

james really is a fierce competitor and thats hwat i like most about him, he gives of alot of positive vibes, while rafer was a complete drain and brought a really negative vibe for all of last year. not trying to rub it in but we toronto fans are happy that we actualy have some competitors on this team and we dont't have guys like carter and alston who show up to play whenever they feel like it.


----------

